# Do we have young members poll



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well we have to ask, have we any members tagged under 30.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might have been useful to add more to the poll, say up to 90 YOA


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It might have been useful to add more to the poll, say up to 90 YOA


WHY, are you feeling lonely up there on your own Kev ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I take it you are talking 'mental age :?: '

tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

As you can't view the poll results until you have voted we will never know,I don't think there are many members of those tender years on here.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

If it was 1975 I could have been in one of the groups, I bought a Bedford CA Dormobile 3 speed column gear change, sliding doors, great for leaving open in summer when driving, no seat belts, cross ply tyres etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> As you can't view the poll results until you have voted we will never know,I don't think there are many members of those tender years on here.


I've not voted yet, but can see there is only 1 person so far who has, it says, "view results" under submit vote.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually Addie (motorhomewifi) I think is under 30 but not heard from him for a bit. They must be others though. I suppose I started when I was 18 in my mates dads Commer Caravenette. There must be some younger VW types about but they would be far too cool to come on here.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, we have one voter :lol: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hopefully any youngsters are working far too hard, paying tax to support my pension, so have no time to come on here for polls :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

...........can I get my kids to vote

...........they came with us once but hated it at 17 & 19 LOL


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was a youngster once

Went to Israel overland with three young-kids

In a Dormabile

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

Gosh I've. Done it again into speak talk

I don't believe it

Well we arrived 6 months later

I was 27, gosh was I' ever 27??

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hell I only put this extra poll on because someone moaned that I did not put a low age group on my ongoing age group poll.

cabby

looks like the one person is on their own then.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cabby, I prefer to be the one and only :lol: 

tony

Why did you join me :?:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> .
> ...........they came with us once but hated it at 17 & 19 LOL


Who is the lucky one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tis but I,


----------

